# Anyone Want a Free Sample of THK? :)



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey all,

I am part of the ambassador program for The Honest Kitchen  If anybody would like to give THK a try, I can provide you with a code to redeem a FREE sample bundle (FREE shipping!)

Send me a PM here or email me at [email protected] 

www.thehonestkitchen.com


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am part of the ambassador program for The Honest Kitchen  If anybody would like to give THK a try, I can provide you with a code to redeem a FREE sample bundle (FREE shipping!)
> 
> ...


What is THK?

Forget it, sorry. Now know it is the Honest Kitchen?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Available in Canada, or just the US?


----------

